# Ponce Inlet Flounder



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

18.5 flounder and a good sized snapper at Ponce Inlet yesterday. Live mullet


----------



## sheqeri (Mar 23, 2011)

Well done Pat! Did you fish from the kayak or the jetties?


----------



## tbondhus (Sep 2, 2012)

*Fishing allowed at night*

I have an uncle that lives in Ponce (i'm in Orlando). I mentioned night fishing to get away from the heat. Even though the park closes at sunset, he seems to think that you can access the park after dark, but you can't park your vehicle inside. Do you know if this is true?


----------

